# Bees harvesting wax?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I didn't know that bees harvest wax, but they have been working for days on this inner cover in a drizzle, packing it on their pollen baskets. There is a flow on, but maybe the poor weather making them lazy to draw their own?


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, see it often.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Around here, mine collect propolis and beeswax from any idle equipment where it is exposed. I notice it best on open boxes of PF120 frames, when there are some unused frames still in the boxes and the bees can access them.


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

i have laid burr comb that i scrape off on top of my outer cover many times. i have never seen them bother it. you got some smart bees. smarter not harded, lol wish mine would do that


----------

